# Is a sump enough?



## BigBeardDaHuzi (Jul 23, 2020)

I am hoping to order a 140 gallon tank in the next month or two. 48x24x30"
I want to keep african cichlids- so it will be stocked a little heavily.

The aquariums here usually come pre-drilled with a sump. I don't have the gallon size on the sump yet, but it is the length of the tank and takes up the whole cabinet.

Will this be enough filtration? 
Do I need an extra canister or hob?

The tank will be in the living room and there is no space outside the tank to put a canister. But I could add a hob. 
Or I have heard people casually dropping the idea of putting a canister IN the sump - but never any details on it.

What do you think?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

What gph is the return pump? I have a sump filter in my 450gal which uses a 3000gph pump. I also use a Fluval FX6 (900gph) in my sump - the FX6's hoses both go into a chamber in my sump, the canister sits beside the sump inside the cabinet. Total tank water turnover including sump volume is ~7.5 per hour which is decent.


----------



## BigBeardDaHuzi (Jul 23, 2020)

Don't know about the pump yet. I am not sure what the tank will come with, but if it is not strong enough, I will buy a bigger one. (And have a backup pump for emergencies, which is nice)

I guess my question is, if my sump pump is doing 1000-1200gph, is it still the best practice to have multiple systems? Do you think a sump can polish water well enough on it's own, or is it always best to pair it with a canister?
What if I put a 1500-2000gph on it?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

BigBeardDaHuzi said:


> Don't know about the pump yet. I am not sure what the tank will come with, but if it is not strong enough, I will buy a bigger one. (And have a backup pump for emergencies, which is nice)


I always keep a ready backup of all my pumps. Regarding replacing your pump, you should probably leave the one that comes with your sump. If you replace it with one that is too strong it could overflow your aquarium.



> I guess my question is, if my sump pump is doing 1000-1200gph, is it still the best practice to have multiple systems? Do you think a sump can polish water well enough on it's own, or is it always best to pair it with a canister?
> What if I put a 1500-2000gph on it?


There are different types of sumps but in general yes sumps are great filters on their own but it also depends on your tank bioload, i.e., how many fish and how often and amount you feed them, also your water change schedule/tank maintenance.


----------



## BigBeardDaHuzi (Jul 23, 2020)

Thank you. That gives me something to chew on


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

You're welcome, good luck.


----------



## jimmyd550 (Oct 12, 2020)

On the subject of Sumps. I have been looking high and low for information. Do you still need regular water changes when using a sump? Are k1 media the best to use in a sump?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The need for water changes is no different with a sump.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

jimmyd550 said:


> On the subject of Sumps. I have been looking high and low for information. Do you still need regular water changes when using a sump? Are k1 media the best to use in a sump?


RE: water changes: yes you still need to do them, type of filter doesn't matter. For a moderately stocked tank with moderate feedings it is recommended to replace around 50% of the water each week with new clean water.

RE: K1 media: I googled this, looks good. I use bio balls in both my sumps. The important thing is to keep your bio media as clean as possible by having pre-filter pads and/or filter pads (or in some sumps, a sock) in your sump that catches the waste before it reaches the chamber where your bio media is located. And do not clean or move your bio media, it needs to remain undisturbed.


----------

